# Tobacco price hike again !!



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Shocked to be paying E9.25 for 50g pack of golden Virginia this week !!
That's a whopping E1.75 rise. 
I keep saying if it goes up again I will give up..... That was 2 years ago !
Kim


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Strewth that's bad news!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Currently £17.26 -£17.80ish in UK = 13,69€ so still cheap for you smokers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Cheaper perhaps...... but not cheap! LOL!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Grow your own tobacco is grown here whether it's subject to duty/control?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I do know people that grow it and I'm told it grows easily but my guess is it probably takes quite a lot of messing around to get it usable........... probably more sensible to give up.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Can you imagine it, back in the U.K.....20 **** a day, (my brand used to be Marlboro lites), at £7.90 a packet equals roughly £250 a month. Put that together with a bottle of red a day, that has to be another £150 to John Sainsbury per month. £400 a month........ If the other half smokes too that would be £650 a month.............!!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

€19 in the Emerald Isle


----------



## LeFranc (May 29, 2014)

The reason why I am not renting or buying a condominium (apartment) because I can't stand cigarette smoke sipping through the walls, vents, the balcony floor etc. It's IMPOSSIBLE to live in a condo or rent an apartment if you can't stand tobacco smoke. Full stop.


----------

